# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ταξίδια nautilia.gr >  1o Ταξίδι nautilia.gr (Άνδρος)

## Maroulis Nikos

To *nautilia.gr* στις 08/06/2008 αποφάσισε να _ταξιδέψει_ μαζί με τα μέλη του με προορισμό την ΑΝΔΡΟ. Αναχωρούμε στις 08:05 με το SUPERFERRY απο το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και επιστρέφουμε στις 19:45 με τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ Π.
Στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να φωτογραφίσουμε τις αφίξεις αναχωρήσεις των παράκατω πλοίων :
1. ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π *14:20* 
2. ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α *16:05* 
3. SUPERFERRY II *16:30* 
4. AQUA JEWEL *19:00* 
Περιμένουμε τις συμμετοχές σας έτσι ώστε να οργανώσουμε καλύτερα το ταξίδι μας.....

----------


## Leo

Πρώτος και καλύτερος +2 (ισως και 3), πρώτα ο Θεός υγεία να έχουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## ioannav

> To *nautilia.gr* στις 08/06/2008 αποφάσισε να _ταξιδέψει_ μαζί με τα μέλη του με προορισμό την ΑΝΔΡΟ.


Καλημέρα!
Δυστυχώς, για τις 08/06 δεν μπορώ (βάφτιση γαρ...)... Είπαμε ότι είναι δύσκολη η περίοδος! Μακάρι να υπάρξει και άλλη ευκαιρία... :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον λιγο να μας πειτε λεπτομερειες στη διαμονη μας στην Ανδρο.θα μεινουμε Γαυριο,θα παμε Μπατσι?χρειαζεται να παρουμε αμαξι?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον λιγο να μας πειτε λεπτομερειες στη διαμονη μας στην Ανδρο.θα μεινουμε Γαυριο,θα παμε Μπατσι?χρειαζεται να παρουμε αμαξι?


θα εξαρτηθεί απο την προσέλευση σίγουρα θα υπάρχει αυτοκίνητο ικαι θα προσπαθήσουμε να πάρουμε έκπτωση αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί πόσα άτομα είμαστε.
Γι αυτό δηλώστε συμμετοχές να δούμε πόσα άτομα μαζέυόμαστε και μετα θα σας ενημερώσω για το πρόγραμμα μας.

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστω για τις διευκρινησεις!!καλα να περασουμε.2 ατομα please

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά με δουλεύεται??? Στο γλέντι δέν θα έρθετε??? Πώς θα ξυπνήσετε το πρωί να πάτε Ραφήνα??? (ξέρετε για ποιους αναφέρωμαι)

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Αναχωρούμε στις 08:05 με το SUPERFERRY απο το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και επιστρέφουμε στις 19:45 με τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ Π.




Γιατί δεν επιστρεφουμε με το νυχτερινο (21.30) του Superferry II;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sonia24

και εγω ειμαι μεσα. ενδεχομενως με ενα ατομο ακομα, αλλα θα ξερω σιγουρα μεχρι αυριο.  :Cool:

----------


## Asterias

Θα είναι Super. Δυστυχώς κ εγώ αναχωρώ για Ν.Υ. κ L.A. στις 07/06. Αν και δεν βγαίνει να έρθω τουλάχιστον θα φροντίσω να εμπλουτίσουμε το φωτογραφικό αρχείο με το Queen Mary...

----------


## Leo

> Γιατί δεν επιστρεφουμε με το νυχτερινο (21.30) του Superferry II; [/left]


Γιώργο... θα έχει και μικρά παιδιά... :Razz:   είπαμε φανατικοί ναι αλλά όχι μονόπλευροι  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλά με δουλεύεται??? Στο γλέντι δέν θα έρθετε??? Πώς θα ξυπνήσετε το πρωί να πάτε Ραφήνα??? (ξέρετε για ποιους αναφέρωμαι)


Tο έχουμε σκεφτεί και αυτό για αυτο θα πάμε με το τελευταίο πρωινό ουσιαστικά κατευθείαν .....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Φαντασου το γαμπρό, μετά την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου, να φευγει στις 6 το πρωί για να πάει ταξίδι με το Superferry....

Leo για τα μικρά παιδιά το καταλαβαίνω και το σημερίζομαι....

Από την άλλη, παραδέχομαι οτι ειμαι και μονοπλευρος και φανατικός....(και μικρό παιδί  :Very Happy: )

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν μου λετε .......δεν κανονίζουμε να μπαρκάρουμε σε κάνα γκαζάδικο για κάνα επτάμηνο .Έτσι από καραβολατρικους λόγους .Έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως . Καλά να περάσετε ,  αν και αυτό είναι σίγουρο .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και αυτό μαστρο-Κώστα....

----------


## sonia24

> Δεν μου λετε .......δεν κανονίζουμε να μπαρκάρουμε σε κάνα γκαζάδικο για κάνα επτάμηνο .Έτσι από καραβολατρικους λόγους .Έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως . Καλά να περάσετε , αν και αυτό είναι σίγουρο .


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ πολυ καλο!!!!! αργησες και περιμενα τοση ωρα την ατακα...

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν μου λετε .......δεν κανονίζουμε να μπαρκάρουμε σε κάνα γκαζάδικο για κάνα επτάμηνο .Έτσι από καραβολατρικους λόγους .Έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως . Καλά να περάσετε , αν και αυτό είναι σίγουρο .


καλα αμα δεν θελεις να ερθεις ,τουλαχιστον, ελα να μας λυσεις τους καβους ,να φυγουμε...............και θα πληρωθεις ,μην φοβασαι.θα σου φερω εγω κατι χταποδια............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για το ταξιδάκι μας ......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φαντασου το γαμπρό, μετά την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου, να φευγει στις 6 το πρωί για να πάει ταξίδι με το Superferry....


Γιατί όχι ??? Υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο από ταξίδι του μέλιτος με το Superferry, λίγες μόλις ώρες μετά τον γάμο, κι ειδικά μάλιστα αν είναι κι η νύφη καραβολάτρισσα ???  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο από ταξίδι του μέλιτος με το Superferry


Αυτό δε θα ειναι ταξίδι του μέλιτος αλλά ταξίδι της αλμύρας.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Η ιδέα καταπληκτική αλλα η ημερομηνία αβολη για μένα...ελπίζω στο επόμενο trip να μπορέσω....Αυτήν την φόρα θα μείνω με τον mastrokosta να λύσουμε τους κάβους :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η ιδέα καταπληκτική αλλα η ημερομηνία αβολη για μένα...ελπίζω στο επόμενο trip να μπορέσω....Αυτήν την φόρα θα μείνω με τον mastrokosta να λύσουμε τους κάβους


Θα τους κουνήσουμε και  μαντήλι !

----------


## efouskayak

Πολλά μαντήλια !!! Θα κρατάω και εγώ ένα !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είμαστε έτοιμοι για το ταξίδι μας στην Ανδρο την άλλη κυριακή  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> είμαστε έτοιμοι για το ταξίδι μας στην Ανδρο την άλλη κυριακή


για δωσε στοιχεια και πληροφοριες...............

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα σας ενημερώσω άμεσα ...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εγώ ειμαι σίγουρος για την Κυριακή, μαζί με την κοπέλα μου. Θα σας πείραζε όμως αν δεν επέστρεφα μαζί σας το βράδυ με το Θεολόγο αλλά να σας έλυνα τους κάβους, να έβλεπα και τα άλλα βαπορια που έρχονται στο Γαύριο, και να έφευγα με το Superferry II....

----------


## evridiki

Εγω θα ειμαι σε αγωνα...θα επιστρεφω απο Κεα! Αν γυρισουμε νωρις...και δεν... (πραγμα απιθανο) μαζευτουμε μετα για μπυρες κτλ...θα σας ερθω να σας καλως ορισω στον Πειραια!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγω θα ειμαι σε αγωνα...θα επιστρεφω απο Κεα! Αν γυρισουμε νωρις...και δεν... (πραγμα απιθανο) μαζευτουμε μετα για μπυρες κτλ...θα σας ερθω να σας καλως ορισω στον Πειραια!!!


Αναχώρηση και άφιξη θα είναι απο ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.

----------


## evridiki

> Θα είναι Super. Δυστυχώς κ εγώ αναχωρώ για Ν.Υ. κ L.A. στις 07/06. Αν και δεν βγαίνει να έρθω τουλάχιστον θα φροντίσω να εμπλουτίσουμε το φωτογραφικό αρχείο με το Queen Mary...


Καλαααα!!! τελεια!!! Πας και NY και LA??? Σε ζηλευω πολυ.....πας με τους προσκοπους? Να ερθουμε και εμεις την επομενη φορα.... Καλο ταξιδι και καλα να περασεις...περιμενουμε εντυπωσεις!!! Αν και σκεφτομαι να παω και εγω εντος του χρονου LA!!   :Very Happy: 

Να περασεις τελειαααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## evridiki

Ουπς!!  Σορρυ Νικο! Σωστα απο ΡΑΦΗΝΑ!!

Αρα δεν παιζει με τιποτα να σας προυπαντησω!! Να το κανονισουμε και αλλη φορα!

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Εγω θα ειμαι σε αγωνα...θα επιστρεφω απο Κεα! Αν γυρισουμε νωρις...και δεν... (πραγμα απιθανο) μαζευτουμε μετα για μπυρες κτλ...θα σας ερθω να σας καλως ορισω στον Πειραια!!!


...μπύρες μετά τους αγώνες......μμμμ, δύσκολη η ζωή του ιστιοπλόου.....χάλια....

----------


## evridiki

ασε ...νομιζω οτι με καταλαβαινεις... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Δυσκολη πολυ... :Razz:  ιδιως οταν εχουμε επιστρεψει....

----------


## Petros

Θα ερθω και εγω μαζι σας την Κυριακη.

----------


## sonia24

> Θα ερθω και εγω μαζι σας την Κυριακη.


δυστυχως εμενα κατι μου ετυχε και δε θα τα καταφερω. καλα να περασετε και περιμενω φωτο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια καλα να περασετε.Καλες φωτογραφιες και ευχομαι εντονη καραβολατρικη οπτικη του ταξιδιου.Τα Χανια ειναι μακρια και γι'αυτο δεν μπορω να ερθω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν για το πρώτο μας ταξίδι έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής 13 συμμετοχές

1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
2. petros 
3. Nikos
4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
5. Leo + 2 με τρεία άτομα
6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
7. Συν ένα άτομο ακόμα απο την παρέας μας του nautilia.gr

Έχουμε αναχώρηση στις 08:05 απο το Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 10:05 περίπου, το πιο πιθανό θα φύγουμεαμέσως να παμε να γνωρίσουμε και το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην συνέχεια θα επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου κατα τις 14:00 όπου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τα μεσημεριανά πλοία που αναχωρούν απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και αναχώρηση στις 19:45 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21:40 περίπου.


1. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 14:45 - 16:40
2. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ AGOUDIMOS LINES *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 16:05-18:00
3. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ *BLUE STAR FERRIES* *SUPERFERRY II* 16:30 -18:35
4. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ALPHA FERRIES *AQUA JEWEL* 19:00 - 21:00
5. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 19:45 - 21:40


Φωρτίστε τις φωτογραφικές σας, βιντεοκάμερες, φορέστε τα καπελάκια μας όσοι έχετε και ελάτε στην παρέα μας την Kυριακή στις 08/06/2008. Θα συνάντηση στις 07:00 με 07:25 στις καμάρες στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμμένο theard....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση του φίλου μας του παναγιώτη, κρίμα που δεν θα είναι στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να προσθέσω αν προλάβουμε στην επιστροφή μας απο την Χώρα θα πάμε στον Φάρο που είναι στον Κάβο Ντόρο απίστευτη θέα.....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για όλα αυτά (Χώρα, φάρος, μπάνιο) καλό θα ήταν να πάμε διήμερο, όπως λέγαμε σε μια συνάντηση. Κρεβάτια πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετά....

----------


## scoufgian

> Για όλα αυτά (Χώρα, φάρος, μπάνιο) καλό θα ήταν να πάμε διήμερο, όπως λέγαμε σε μια συνάντηση. Κρεβάτια πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετά....


μπανιο δεν ειπωθηκε........δεν εχω παρει ακομα μπρατσακια.τα περιμενω..............

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα και απο μένα,*
*δυστυχώς και εγώ θα λείπω, οπότε εύχομαι να περάσετε τέλεια και να κάνετε και καμια βουτιά για μας που θα μείνουμε πίσω.*
*Ισως την επόμενη φορά...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν για το πρώτο μας ταξίδι έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής 13 συμμετοχές

1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
2. petros 
3. Nikos
4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
5. Leo + 2 με τρεία άτομα
6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
7. Συν ένα άτομο ακόμα απο την παρέας μας του nautilia.gr

Έχουμε αναχώρηση στις 08:05 απο το Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 10:05 περίπου, το πιο πιθανό θα φύγουμεαμέσως να παμε να γνωρίσουμε και το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην συνέχεια θα επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου κατα τις 14:00 όπου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τα μεσημεριανά πλοία που αναχωρούν απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και αναχώρηση στις 19:45 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21:40 περίπου.


1. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 14:45 - 16:40
2. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ AGOUDIMOS LINES *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 16:05-18:00
3. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ *BLUE STAR FERRIES* *SUPERFERRY II* 16:30 -18:35
4. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ALPHA FERRIES *AQUA JEWEL* 19:00 - 21:00
5. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 19:45 - 21:40


Φωρτίστε τις φωτογραφικές σας, βιντεοκάμερες, φορέστε τα καπελάκια μας όσοι έχετε και ελάτε στην παρέα μας την Kυριακή στις 08/06/2008. Θα συνάντηση στις 07:00 με 07:25 στις καμάρες στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμμένο theard....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για όσους θα είναι στην παρέα μας την Κυριακή τώρα θα είμαστε στον Καβο ντόρο  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα έρθω και εγώ.
Την Κυριακή, λοιπόν, για την ¶νδρο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν για το πρώτο μας ταξίδι έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής 13 συμμετοχές

1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
2. petros 
3. Nikos
4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
5. Leo + 2 με τρεία άτομα
6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
7. Roi Baudoin


Έχουμε αναχώρηση στις 08:05 απο το Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 10:05 περίπου, το πιο πιθανό θα φύγουμεαμέσως να παμε να γνωρίσουμε και το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην συνέχεια θα επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου κατα τις 14:00 όπου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τα μεσημεριανά πλοία που αναχωρούν απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και αναχώρηση στις 19:45 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21:40 περίπου.


1. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 14:45 - 16:40
2. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ AGOUDIMOS LINES *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 16:05-18:00
3. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ *BLUE STAR FERRIES* *SUPERFERRY II* 16:30 -18:35
4. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ALPHA FERRIES *AQUA JEWEL* 19:00 - 21:00
5. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 19:45 - 21:40


Φωρτίστε τις φωτογραφικές σας, βιντεοκάμερες, φορέστε τα καπελάκια μας όσοι έχετε και ελάτε στην παρέα μας την Kυριακή στις 08/06/2008. Θα συνάντηση στις 07:00 με 07:25 στις καμάρες στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμμένο theard....

----------


## Leo

> Θα έρθω και εγώ.
> Την Κυριακή, λοιπόν, για την ¶νδρο.


Roi πολύ χαίρομαι που θα πάμε παρέα στην ¶νδρο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Selena

Να περασετε τελεια! Δυστυχως το προγραμμα μου δεν το επιτρέπει αυτή τη φορά... :Sad:  Που θα παει ...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Roi πολύ χαίρομαι που θα πάμε παρέα στην ¶νδρο...


Εγώ δεν έρχομαι ,διότι ξέρω ότι δεν θα χαιρόσουν καθόλου .

----------


## Leo

Η κακία θα σου μείνει...  θα το χαιρόταν όλοι και θα περνούσαμε ακόμη καλύτερα. Αλλάαα.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Η κακία θα σου μείνει... θα το χαιρόταν όλοι και θα περνούσαμε ακόμη καλύτερα. Αλλάαα.....


μαλωνουν τα 2 κοκορια τωρα.............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η κακία θα σου μείνει... θα το χαιρόταν όλοι και θα περνούσαμε ακόμη καλύτερα. Αλλάαα.....


Τα ταξίδια είναι προνόμια για τους moderators !Οι admin θα μείνουν πίσω στο καθήκον  !

----------


## navigation

Μπραβο βρε Μαστρο-κώστα πέστα εσύ γιατι εγώ ειμαι νεός σχετικά στο forum και δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ ελευθερα...(πρεπει να δείξω κάλη διαγωγή,καταλαβένεις :Cool:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## scoufgian

> Μπραβο βρε Μαστρο-κώστα πέστα εσύ γιατι εγώ ειμαι νεός σχετικά στο forum και δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ ελευθερα...(πρεπει να δείξω καλή διαγωγή, καταλαβαίνεις)





> 5. Παρακαλούμε μην δημοσιεύετε πληροφορίες προσωπικού περιεχομένου για εσάς η για κανένα άλλο πρόσωπο. Το Internet δεν είναι ασφαλές μέρος για τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες.


συμφωνα με το κανονα ,υπ αριθμον 5 ,που δημοσιευεται, στους κανονες λειτουργιας του forum και ησουνα υποχρεωμενη να το διαβασεις,αλλα απ οτι βλεπω το συνδεσες με Καιρο και αναγκάστηκα να στο παραθεσω,εξεφρασες προσωπικη αποψη ,η οποια σε εκθετει ανεπανορθωτα απεναντι στο forum!!!αφου στο λεει ο κανονας ξεκαθαρα!!!Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι ασφαλες μερος.Γι αυτο το λογο προτεινω το παραπανω μελος ,να μην περασει απο δικη και να το ριξουμε κατευθειαν στα σκυλοψαρα.Τελος!!!

----------


## navigation

5. Παρακαλούμε μην δημοσιεύετε πληροφορίες προσωπικού περιεχομένου για εσάς η για κανένα άλλο πρόσωπο. Το Internet δεν είναι ασφαλές μέρος για τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες. 

Δεν παραβίασα τον κανόνα.Μη καταλήξω αδικα στα...σκυλόψαρα!!!!!!!(Και σε παρακαλώ μην μου αλλάζεις το γένος μου (υποχρεωμένη!!!!!!!!))

----------


## scoufgian

> 5. Παρακαλούμε μην δημοσιεύετε πληροφορίες προσωπικού περιεχομένου για εσάς η για κανένα άλλο πρόσωπο. Το Internet δεν είναι ασφαλές μέρος για τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες. 
> 
> Δεν παραβίασα τον κανόνα.Μη καταλήξωαδικα στα...σκυλόψαρα!!!!!!!(Και σε παρακαλώ μην μου αλάζεις το γένος μου (υποχρεωμένη!!!!!!!!))


οτι και να λες η υποθεση δρομολογηθηκε!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Απ΄οτι κατάλαβα administrators, moderators και μέλη είστε εκτός θέματος. Νικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο.... περίλαβε τους :Razz:

----------


## navigation

:Very Happy: Βρήκαμε την ευκαιρία που το αφεντικό δεν βλέπει......
λοιπόν στο θέμα μας...ΑΛΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να επανέλθουμε λίγο στο θέμα μας, οι μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές για το το ταξίδι μας στην ¶νδρο είναι :

1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
2. petros 
3. Nikos
4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
5. Leo + 2 με τρεία άτομα
6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
7. Roi Baudoin


Έχουμε αναχώρηση στις 08:05 απο το Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 10:05 περίπου, το πιο πιθανό θα φύγουμεαμέσως να παμε να γνωρίσουμε και το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην συνέχεια θα επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου κατα τις 14:00 όπου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τα μεσημεριανά πλοία που αναχωρούν απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και αναχώρηση στις 19:45 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21:40 περίπου.


1. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 14:45 - 16:40
2. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ AGOUDIMOS LINES *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 16:05-18:00
3. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ BLUE STAR FERRIES *SUPERFERRY II* 16:30 -18:35
4. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ALPHA FERRIES *AQUA JEWEL* 19:00 - 21:00
5. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 19:45 - 21:40


Φωρτίστε τις φωτογραφικές σας, βιντεοκάμερες, φορέστε τα καπελάκια μας όσοι έχετε και ελάτε στην παρέα μας την Kυριακή στις 08/06/2008. Θα συνάντηση στις 07:00 με 07:25 στις καμάρες στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμμένο theard....[/quote]

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δε θα κανουμε μπανιο????  :Sad: 

Γιατί θυμαμαι σε κάποιες συναντησεις (όταν το πρωτοσυζητάγαμε) ειχε γινει αναφορά και για παραλίες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όλα μπορούμε να τα συνδυάσουμε, να είστε έτοιμοι και προετοιμασμένοι για όλα .

----------


## scoufgian

> Δε θα κανουμε μπανιο???? 
> 
> Γιατί θυμαμαι σε κάποιες συναντησεις (όταν το πρωτοσυζητάγαμε) ειχε γινει αναφορά και για παραλίες.


θα χει μποφορια γιωργη.......

----------


## Leo

Μποφόρια??? Άλλα εγώ βλέπω άλλα:
για τον Κάβο Ντόρο *εδώ* και 
για την Άνδρο *εδώ*. 
Περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα πούνε τα in house forecasts για το σ/κ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην ¶ντρο πατε και αρχίσατε......θα έχει μποφορια... θα κουνάει κτλ .Πάρτε καμιά ντραμαμινη να μην ζαλιστείτε .
¶ντε και να σας δω σε καμιά κουπαστή να ξερνάτε σαν γάτες .δεν παιρνετε και μια νοσοκόμα να σας κρατάει το κεφάλι ψηλά λεω εγω
Ρε δεν είστε εσείς για αυτά .Για μέχρι το Καρπενήσι ήσαστε .

----------


## Giorgos_D

> θα χει μποφορια γιωργη.......


Ακόμα και αν έχει οι παραλίες εξω από το Γαύριο και στο Μπατσί με τους βοριάδες δεν κάνουν κύμα. Θέλουν όμως λίγο προσοχή, γιατί εχουν ρεύμα προς τα μέσα. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Οπότε Γιώργο προτίμισε το Γαύριο to be in safe side..... μπορεί να σκάσεις στο λιμενοβραχίωνα, αντί να ανοιχτείς προς τα Γιούρα αν πέσεις στο Μπατσί  :Very Happy: .

----------


## scoufgian

προταση ,για φαγητο, το μεσημερι,στο μπαλκονι του Αιγαιου.........

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> προταση ,για φαγητο, το μεσημερι,στο μπαλκονι του Αιγαιου.........


 
ξέρεις και το μπαλκόνι του Αιγαίου  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> ξέρεις και το μπαλκόνι του Αιγαίου


λες και το ξερα ,οτι θα μου το πεταγες αυτο!!!!δεν παω να παιξω κανα λοττο!!αφου βρε αφεντικο ,εχω ανεβασει και σχετικο post, με φωτο πλοιου, τραβηγμενη απο εκει,αλλα τη ψαχνω ακομα...............:mrgreen::mrgreen:.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ξέρεις και τους Απροβατιανούς ?

----------


## scoufgian

> ξέρεις και τους Απροβατιανούς ?


τωρα μου την εφερες............παω να διαβασω σχετικα και θα επανελθω......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είμαστε έτοιμοι για την εκδρομή μας ?????

----------


## sonia24

> είμαστε έτοιμοι για την εκδρομή μας ?????


οχι γιατι δεν εχουμε αγορασει καπελο ακομα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> οχι γιατι δεν εχουμε αγορασει καπελο ακομα.


 
Να αγοράσετε γρήγορα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οι μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές για το το ταξίδι μας στην Άνδρο είναι :

1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
2. petros 
3. Nikos
4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
5. Leo + 3 
6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
7. Roi Baudoin


Έχουμε αναχώρηση στις 08:05 απο το Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 10:05 περίπου, το πιο πιθανό θα φύγουμεαμέσως να παμε να γνωρίσουμε και το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην συνέχεια θα επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου κατα τις 14:00 όπου θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τα μεσημεριανά πλοία που αναχωρούν απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και αναχώρηση στις 19:45 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21:40 περίπου.


1. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 14:45 - 16:40
2. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ AGOUDIMOS LINES *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 16:05-18:00
3. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ BLUE STAR FERRIES *SUPERFERRY II* 16:30 -18:35
4. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ALPHA FERRIES *AQUA JEWEL* 19:00 - 21:00
5. ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ FAST FERRIES *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π* 19:45 - 21:40


Φωρτίστε τις φωτογραφικές σας, βιντεοκάμερες, φορέστε τα καπελάκια μας όσοι έχετε και ελάτε στην παρέα μας την Kυριακή στις 08/06/2008. Θα συνάντηση στις 07:00 με 07:25 στις καμάρες στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμμένο theard....


*Συνάντηση στις 07:05 με 07:15 στο πρακτορείο του Πρίαμου στις καμάρες*

----------


## Petros

> δυστυχως εμενα κατι μου ετυχε και δε θα τα καταφερω. καλα να περασετε και περιμενω φωτο.


Με προσκαλεις πρωτα και μετα εδω τα γυριζεις.

Υποκριτρια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Οι μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές για το το ταξίδι μας στην ¶νδρο είναι :
> 
> 1. Sonia_24 + 1 άτομο
> 2. petros 
> 3. Nikos
> 4. Giorgos_d + 1 άτομο
> 5. Leo + 3 
> 6. Scougian + 1 ένα άτομο
> 7. Roi Baudoin
> ...


 

*Λίγες ώρες έμειναν πριν πάμε το πρώτο μας Ταξίδι.....*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε λίγο αναχωρούμε  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έβαλε μπρος το μηχανοστάσιο; Έγιναν οι δοκιμές; Πήρες απόπλου;
 ¶ντε καλά ταξίδια

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Για να μην αγωνιάτε σας λέω ότι γυρισαμε όλοι σώοι και αβλαβείς. Περάσαμε ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ!!  Έχουμε κάνει ήδη κάνει κουβέντα για το δεύτερο ταξίδι μας. Όσο για το τι κάναμεεε όλο και κατι θα δείτε .... υπομονή  :Very Happy: .

----------


## evridiki

Ανυπομονουμε να δουμε ντοκουμεντα!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> γυρισαμε *όλοι* σώοι και αβλαβείς


Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος....Αφού προτιμησα να σας λύσω τους κάβους στο Γαύριο (όχι όπως ο Μαστροκώστας, που ειπε οτι θα τους έλυνε στη Ραφήνα, αλλά ούτε που φάνηκε και τσάμπα τον περίμενε ολόκληρο βαπόρι)... Ιδίως με αυτα που είδα στο Γαύριο το βράδυ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τι έγινε???

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος....Αφού προτιμησα να σας λύσω τους κάβους στο Γαύριο (όχι όπως ο Μαστροκώστας, που ειπε οτι θα τους έλυνε στη Ραφήνα, αλλά ούτε που φάνηκε και τσάμπα τον περίμενε ολόκληρο βαπόρι)... Ιδίως με αυτα που είδα στο Γαύριο το βράδυ...


Παίζετε με τον πόνο μου !Και έχω και καταγωγή από ¶νδρο !
Χορταίνω και εγώ μαζί σας ,αφού ακούω ότι περάσατε καλά , αν και γι  αυτό ήμουν σίγουρος .Ότι και αν κάνει το Nautilia είναι ωραίο, και το κάνετε ακόμα καλύτερο όλοι εσείς που λαμβάνετε μέρος .Να  ‘στε καλά και να κάνετε τέτοια ταξίδια συνέχεια .

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Τι έγινε???


http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....2968#post82968

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Παράθεση:
Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Giorgos_D*  
_Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος....Αφού προτιμησα να σας λύσω τους κάβους στο Γαύριο (όχι όπως ο Μαστροκώστας, που ειπε οτι θα τους έλυνε στη Ραφήνα, αλλά ούτε που φάνηκε και τσάμπα τον περίμενε ολόκληρο βαπόρι)... Ιδίως με αυτα που είδα στο Γαύριο το βράδυ...:grin::grin::grin:_






> Παίζετε με τον πόνο μου !Και έχω και καταγωγή από Άνδρο !
> Χορταίνω και εγώ μαζί σας ,αφού ακούω ότι περάσατε καλά , αν και γι αυτό ήμουν σίγουρος .Ότι και αν κάνει το Nautilia είναι ωραίο, και το κάνετε ακόμα καλύτερο όλοι εσείς που λαμβάνετε μέρος .Να ‘στε καλά και να κάνετε τέτοια ταξίδια συνέχεια .


 
Εγώ ξέρω ότι έλυσε τους κάβους, αλλά άλλου πλοίου

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=77&page=12

----------


## scoufgian

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι έλυσε τους κάβους, αλλά άλλου πλοίου
> 
> http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=77&page=12


ελεγα κι εγω γιατι δεν φευγουμε........:mrgreen::mrgreen:αχ βρε μαστροκωστα.....

----------


## Rocinante

Επερασαμε ομορφα ομορφα ομορφα.....
Φιλες και φιλοι υπαρχει πλουσιο υλικο που θα μοιραστουμε μαζι σας αλλα υπομονη...
Ηταν φανταστικα ολα εκτος απο το δυορο μου ματιασμα...
Σκεφτοματε ηδη τις νεες εξορμησεις
Γιωργο κατι ηξερες εσυ που εμεινες πισω και ειδες την αναμονη για παρκαρισμα. ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΑΡΜ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ?????

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν πραγματικά μια πολύ όμορφη εμπειρία αυτό το πρώτο ταξίδι. Θα μας μείνει αξέχαστη η συνάντηση που είχαμε με τον καπετάνιο-θρύλο Κώστα Τζώρτζη στη γέφυρα του πλοίου. Όλα όσα έγιναν τόσο στα δύο πλοία που ταξιδέψαμε, όσο και στο νησί της Άνδρου, ήταν πραγματικά πολύ όμορφα. Το ταξίδι αυτό έκρυβε πολύ όμορφες ανθρώπινες επαφές με πολύ καλούς φίλους, παλιούς και νέους.
Το υλικό είναι πολύ και τίθεται σε κοινή χρήση από όλους.
Ετοιμαζόμαστε, πλέον, για το επόμενο ταξίδι.

Και μια αποκάλυψη-βόμβα αφορά επώνυμο μέλος του forum, ο οποίος μετά την τρίτη μπύρα που ήπιε αποκάλυψε επιτέλους την προτίμησή του για τα πλοία με το σινιάλο της ΝΕΛ, την οποία προτίμησή του αρνιόταν πεισματικά εδώ και πολύ καιρό να παραδεχτεί....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΟΛΕΣ* οι φωτογραφίες που είδαμε από το ταξίδι στην ¶νδρο αποτελούν ένα *ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ* σύνολο δουλειάς.

Καταπληκτικά χρώματα, φωτισμοί, συνθέσεις, κάδρα. Ταξιδέψαμε και εμείς έστω νοερά στην ¶νδρο μέσω του υπολογιστή μας.

Ένα *μεγάλο μπράβο* σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες φώτο-καραβολάτρες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> *ΟΛΕΣ* οι φωτογραφίες που είδαμε από το ταξίδι στην ¶νδρο αποτελούν ένα *ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ* σύνολο δουλειάς.
> 
> Καταπληκτικά χρώματα, φωτισμοί, συνθέσεις, κάδρα. Ταξιδέψαμε και εμείς έστω νοερά στην ¶νδρο μέσω του υπολογιστή μας.
> 
> Ένα *μεγάλο μπράβο* σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες φώτο-καραβολάτρες.


Εσύ Γιώργο πως και ήσουν έξω από αυτό το ταξίδι ?Θα ήσουν κάπου καλύτερα φαντάζομαι .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Α μην τα συζητάς Κώστα.

Σάββατο βράδυ από 18.00 μέχρι 03.00 ξημερώματα Κυριακής φωτογράφηση (Γάμος - δεξίωση), και Κυριακή μεσημέρι φωτογράφηση βάπτιση και δεξίωση.

Έκανα ένα εξαιρετικό μπάνιο (στον ιδρώτα μου).
Η ειρωνεία του πράγματος ??? Η βάπτιση την Κυριακή ήταν στην ...Ραφήνα (που πολύ σπάνια μου τυχαίνει).

----------


## scoufgian

καποτε ειχαμε τους αξεχαστους reporters,για οσους θυμουντε.............τωρα πια αλλαξαν οι εποχες κι εχουμε τους Photographers............θαυμαστε τους..............:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7291

----------


## mastrokostas

Προχτές στην Εύβοια, πήγα να φωτογραφήσω έναν γλάρο και τα πήρε κρανίο .
-Ρε φίλε μου λεει από το Nautiliaείσαι και εσύ?
-Γιατι του λεω ?
-Διότι ήμουν το μεσημέρι στην ¶νδρο ,και είναι κάτι δικοί σου, φωτογραφίζουν από βαπόρια μέχρι και θαλάσσια ποδήλατα μου λεει .Τύφλα να χουν οι παπαρατσι .Μερικούς τους έχω πετύχει και στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά να φωτογραφίζουν το Δημητρουλα , αλλά και στην Δραπετσώνα, να βγάζουν ακόμη και τα ηλεκτρόδια του Ελυρος .Που να παμε εμείς μου λεει ρε φίλε ?Γέμισε ο τόπος φωτογράφους του Nautilia!!

Ο γλαρος!
IMG_1061.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Και μια αποκάλυψη-βόμβα αφορά επώνυμο μέλος του forum, ο οποίος μετά την τρίτη μπύρα που ήπιε αποκάλυψε επιτέλους την προτίμησή του για τα πλοία με το σινιάλο της ΝΕΛ, την οποία προτίμησή του αρνιόταν πεισματικά εδώ και πολύ καιρό να παραδεχτεί....


Δεν ξερω Roi αν φταιγαν οι μπυρες. Μην ξεχνας που μας τρελανε τελειως λιγο πριν ζητοντας να φαει παστιτσιο.....

Και μια φωτογραφια που δειχνει μεγα παθος...

IMG_0030.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι αποκαλύψεις από το ταξίδι συνεχίζονται.
Ο φίλος Rocinante δημιουργεί μια μοναδική σύνθεση με τον γιαπωνέζο "Teo" και τους παρολίγον γιαπωνέζους καραβολάτρες.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί η απουσία από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές επώνυμου μέλους του Forum. Φαίνεται ότι είχε τον τρόπο του να αποφεύγει τον φακό των άλλων ........

----------


## evridiki

Μαστροκωστα εγραψες!!!!! Πολυ καλο!!!
Οι Photographers ειναι ιγκογκνιτο?  :Wink:  Αλλα ο φωτογραφος πισω απο αυτους εχει τραβηξει αψογα στιγμιοτυπα!!!

Περιμενουμε κι αλλες!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Προχτές στην Εύβοια, πήγα να φωτογραφήσω έναν γλάρο και τα πήρε κρανίο .
> -Ρε φίλε μου λεει από το Nautiliaείσαι και εσύ?
> -Γιατι του λεω ?
> -Διότι ήμουν το μεσημέρι στην Άνδρο ,και είναι κάτι δικοί σου, φωτογραφίζουν από βαπόρια μέχρι και θαλάσσια ποδήλατα μου λεει .Τύφλα να χουν οι παπαρατσι .Μερικούς τους έχω πετύχει και στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά να φωτογραφίζουν το Δημητρουλα , αλλά και στην Δραπετσώνα, να βγάζουν ακόμη και τα ηλεκτρόδια του Ελυρος .Που να παμε εμείς μου λεει ρε φίλε ?Γέμισε ο τόπος φωτογράφους του Nautilia!!
> 
> Ο γλαρος!
> IMG_1061.jpg


Υπάρχει μια πληροφορία ότι βούτηξαν κίολας για να φωτογραφήσουν το μπόου θράστερ της Πηναελόπης Α και μέχρι και οι καρχαρίες βγήκαν στο γιαλό ...;-) :-D



> Εθνος
> Συναγερμό για τον εντοπισμό κήτους, πιθανόν καρχαρία, σήμανε χθες, στις 11 το πρωί, το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας, ύστερα από αναφορά πλοιάρχου ταχύπλοου επιβατηγού πως το είδε σε απόσταση 70-80 μέτρων από την προβλήτα του λιμανιού.
> 
> Μέχρι αργά χθες το απόγευμα, τα σκάφη του Λιμενικού διενεργούσαν έρευνες σε όλη την ευρύτερη περιοχή, ενώ είχαν ενημερωθεί ο νομάρχης, οι δήμαρχοι, οι ιδιοκτήτες ξενοδοχείων, οι ναυαγοσώστες και οι λουόμενοι, για να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί.
>  Ο λιμενάρχης Ραφήνας κ. Γιάννης Φιλντικάκης, ερωτηθείς από το &#171;Εθνος&#187; απάντησε πως &#171;σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί πανικός καθώς πιθανόν να πρόκειται για σκυλόψαρο ή κάποιο άλλο κήτος, που έχασε τον δρόμο του και έχει επιστρέψει στο πέλαγος&#187;.
>  Ο λιμενάρχης ο ίδιος, αλλά και σχεδόν όλη η δύναμη του λιμεναρχείου ξεκίνησαν τις έρευνες, όταν ο πλοίαρχος του &#171;Χάι Σπιντ 3&#187; ανέφερε πως είδε κάποιο μεγάλο κήτος σε απόσταση 70-80 μέτρων (το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο) από το λιμάνι. (το βάθος στο λιμάνι είναι 7-8 μέτρα).
>  Ο λιμενάρχης, τόνισε, πως ενημερώθηκαν νομάρχης, δήμαρχοι, ξενοδοχεία, λουόμενοι στις περιοχές Μαρίκες, Κόκκινο Λιμανάκι, μέχρι και Ν. Μάκρη.
>  Να σημειωθεί πως το λιμεναρχείο έστειλε αμέσως σήμα στο υπουργείο, ενώ οι λιμενικοί ενημέρωναν τους λουόμενους να μην απομακρύνονται από τη σημαδούρα στις παραπάνω ακτές.
>  Πάντως, τα σκάφη του Λιμενικού -κινητοποιήθηκαν και όλα τα σκάφη και από τα κοντινά λιμεναρχεία- δεν εντόπισαν το κήτος μέχρι τη δύση του ηλίου.
> ...

----------


## evridiki

:Razz:  το μαθατε κι αυτο....Εφυγε απο εκει πηγε Ραφηνα...δεν τον βρηκαν τον καρχαρια και λενε οτι πηγε προς Πειραια...γι' αυτο αυριο θα το κλεισουν το λιμανι.....????  :Razz:

----------

